# Hexe got a VP!



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hexe got a VP show rating in Buffalo this weekend! She actually did pretty good in the ring after some whining for the first round. Her fast round, which I thought would be terrible, was really nice, no digging, head up, only galloped a few paces before her handler got her back to gaiting! She has had some ring training so that really helped. My friend who handled her did a really good job with her. Very pleased with my working gal! Of course, she was the only dog in her class, which probably helped, but I am happy she got a VP none the less, that is all I was hoping for. Her next show is in a month and hopefully then she will have some competition,







. 
I also handled for the first time in a show and took SG2 with Felicity v Kirchenwald







It really was fun!


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

Congrats to you and Hexe, Kristi!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Congrats, Kristi.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's great Kristi.. Congratulations.. to you and Lee both. Any pictures?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Sounds like a very fun and rewarding show! Congratulations for Hexe's and your accomplishments!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats Kristi!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yippee!









Lee


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

AWESOME!!







not you've gotta update your profile thingie to show Hexe as VP!! And congrats to Basha and Griff ...







"only" working line dogs who have what it takes to produce for conformation as well!! 

Lee you've gotta be thrilled too !!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Hexe in a stack!

Lee


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Great job Hexe and Kristi, it was also nice to see you again. Too bad we couldn't have hung out more. Hope to see you with a BH soon.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks all! That picture turned out great!

Trish, thanks, and I wish we could have stayed too. Was planning a BH maybe at the October trial you guys are holding


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congrats Kristi! Pretty girls - both of you!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Way to got Kristi and Hexe looks super!!!!









Sounds like you also got a super critique from the judge...


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

What an incredibly pretty sweet girl!!!

Congrats again Kristi on the good job with Hexe!


----------

